# Upgrade Imac G4 (USB 2.0)



## djgreg62 (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à Tous 
Je voudrais upgrader au Max l'imac G4 que je vient de recuperer .

Pour la Ram  , 2Go Max avec 1 barette DDR 1 Go PC2700 et une Sodimm DDR 1 Go PC2700  j'ai choisi c'est 2 la de chez samsung ... qu'en pensez vous ???

Pour le HDD c'est un ide : il m'en reste 2 dans une armoire de 320go ( couplé a Mon 2to externe ) cela suffira , par contre lequel mettre  ?? 
1- MaxTor 320Go voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2- Western Digital 320 Go voila :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci  à tous
Greg


----------



## djgreg62 (21 Mai 2012)

La Ram est-elle la bonne ??

votre avis sur le HDD a remplacé ??

Mercii d'avance 
Greg


----------



## CBi (21 Mai 2012)

Pour mémoire le fil de référence sur l'upgrade du Tournesol, c'est ici.

C'est bien de la DDR PC2700 qui convient si c'est bien un G4 USB2. Pas d'idée si le fabricant, Samsung ou autre, fait une différence. 
Pour le disque dur, idem. Si j'ai choisi initialement un Seagate, c'est parce qu'il avavit davantage de RAM.


----------



## idefix84 (21 Mai 2012)

*"Je voudrais upgrader au Max l'imac G4 que je vient de recuperer ."*

Pourquoi pas un SSD en PATA (ide) ? 

Concernant la Ram, bon choix 

Tu peux également lui ad-joindre un kit Bluetooth:

Cable Bluetooth ref: *922 58 08*

Bluetooth card ref: *922 56 61*

Ainsi qu'une carte Wifi Airport modèle *A 1026*


----------



## djgreg62 (21 Mai 2012)

> Pourquoi pas un SSD en PATA (ide) ?


un lien ???

le HDD je l'est déjà , tu croit a une grande différence avec un SDD ???




> Tu peux également lui ad-joindre un kit Bluetooth:
> 
> Cable Bluetooth ref: 922 58 08
> 
> Bluetooth card ref: 922 56 61



Excellent je cherchais la référence  , as tu des liens ?



> Ainsi qu'une carte Wifi Airport modèle *A 1026*


Un Membre du forum m'en vend une 


Merci


----------



## idefix84 (21 Mai 2012)

*"Excellent je cherchais la référence  , as tu des liens ?"
*
http://www.powerbookmedic.com/parts/922-5808/Bluetooth-Extension-Cable.html



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------

http://tim.id.au/laptops/apple/imac/imac_usb2.pdf


----------

